# calling



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

*wre they diffrent*​
diffrent23100.00%not diffrent00.00%


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Last semester in school I gave a speach on duck calling this semester I did one on goose calling and after the speach my old teacher came in and said you did this one last semester I said no I did duck calling. HE says" Oh how diffrent." I said they are way diffrent What do you think


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

People who dont waterfowl hunt wont have a clue as to what is duck or goose calling. They think it is all the same.


----------



## ShortReed (Mar 4, 2005)

My 3 year old son knows the difference!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would first ask him if he has ever blown either calls. Then I would give him both calls and tell him if they are the same then to make them sound the same! See what kind of a reply he gives you! Then give him a lesson in what real calling is, after he's done making them sound like a dieing rabbit!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Dieing rabbit :rollin:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

call wtrfwl up to show em how its dun. :lol:


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I did give him a lesson I told him the length and duration of the calls and told them you say what I use into the duck and goose calls I use quit for duck and Do-it for my goose right there is enogh to tell almost any one besides stuborn teachers that there is a diffrence :eyeroll:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

your teacher must be a really experienced waterfowl hunter... :eyeroll:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: ask ur teacher if he has ever heard a duck or a goose or even if he has been out of his house


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

different of course, but anyone that has never tried it isnt going to understand that. especially a teacher giving out a grade, i can see their point of view, but i bet you can talk them into a decent grade if it was a good speach


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

heres your sign :withstupid:


----------

